# Welches professionelle Musikprogramm?



## Lord Holy (12. September 2007)

Hallo. Ich bin neu hier im Forum.

Ich studiere Angewandte Informatik und werde als Schwerpunkt "Multimedia" wählen. Was das ist könnt ihr euch sicherlich vorstellen. Nun hat man bei dem Schwerpunkt Multimedia natürlich viel mit Bilder und Musik zu tun.

Für Bildbearbeitung ist PhotoShop so das beste (aber auch teuerste Programm).

Was ist das PhotoShop bei den Musikprogrammen? Der Preis spielt dabei keine Rolle, da ich ja professionelle Musik machen muss.
Ich kann zwar bischen KeyBoard spielen, möchte aber am PC richtige Musik für Computerspiele erstellen. Keine alte Amiga- oder Atari-Musik, sondern schon richtige Musik.
Mit "erstellen" meine ich richtig erstellen, nicht irgendwie zusammenbauen wie bei einem Music-Maker, Musik mit dem Mikro aufnehmen oder bereits exisitierende Musik-Stücke bearbeiten. Ich meine also richtig von "Grund auf neu" machen.
Die Musikart ist auf nichts festgelegt, also ich will jetzt nicht speziell Techno oder Rock machen. Die Musikart kann je nach Computerspiel stark variieren.

Sorry, aber ich kenne mich mit den Musik-Programmen garnicht aus. Ich weiß werder, was ein Tracker, ein Sequenzer, noch ein Synthesizer ist.
Ich will einfach ein Musik-Programm, mit dem man gute Musik von "Grund auf neu" machen kann. Preis spielt dabei keine Rolle.

Ich habe schon mal was von Cubase, Logic irgendwas und Fruity Loops gehört. Aber wie gesagt, ich kenne da garnicht aus. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Mir ist es egal, ob man sich da lange einarbeiten muss oder nicht. Ich wollte schon immermal etwas mit Musik machen.


----------



## chmee (12. September 2007)

Schau Dir diese Hybrid-Sequencer (DAW) an, also Jene, die mit MIDI und Audio umgehen können. Als da wären: 

Cubase ( PC&MAC ) 
Logic ( bis 5.51 PC, danach nur noch MAC )
MagixMusicStudio ( sehr inoffizieller Nachfolger von Logic aufm PC )
Nuendo ( der große Bruder von Cubase )
Samplitude ( US-Produkt )
ProTools ( ein Studio-Standard, aber meines Erachtens recht spezifische Ausrichtung )
etc..

Ableton Live kenne ich nicht, ist aber ein mächtiges Programm. Ansonsten sind die grundsätzlichen Dinge überall ziemlich gleich.
Ich schwöre auf Logic ( PC v5.51 ), aber das heisst nix  Habe 1991 auf Twelve/Cubase angefangen.

Dir sollte aber auch bewusst sein, dass die Nutzbarkeit - neben der künstlerischen
Beherrschung - auch von den PlugIns abhängig ist, und da kann ne Menge Geld
drauf gehen. 

Gute Sample-Libraries sind nicht billig.
Beispiel klassische Orchesterinstrumente. Für Siedlaczek oder Quantum Leap Symphonic Orchestra Platinum (QLSOP)
gehen noch einige Scheine übern Jordan.

mfg chmee


----------



## Lord Holy (12. September 2007)

Jo, also sind die Programme, die du hier genannt hast, die "Riesen" auf diesem Gebiet.

Gibt es nicht einfach so eine Plugin-Set, bei dem sehr viele "Standart"-Instrumente dabei sind? Also eine riesige Sammlung von Plugins, die nicht soooo teuer ist?
Und ja, so Orchestral-SoundTrack ist eigentlich das, woran ich gedacht habe....
Schade, dass immer alles so e teuer sein muss.......

Hat Cubase nicht schon einige Standart-Instrumente dabei?
Und braucht nur CuBase die Plugins? Oder brauchen alle diese teuren Dinger?

Und was genau der Unterschied zwischen CuBase, Nuendo, Logic, Magix Music Studio und Samplitude?

Sorry, sind jetzt echt viele Fragen, aber ihr werdet damit bestimmt klar kommen.
Danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## chmee (12. September 2007)

Abgesehen von Magix sind das schon die "Riesen".

Alle Programme haben schon ein PlugIn-Set dabei, teils kultig und sehr gebrauchbar, manchmal auch nur sehr simpel.

Ich denke, alle genannten Programme haben eine PlugIn-Schnittstelle, entweder VST(i), Dx, TDM(ProTools) oder AU(Logic-Mac>=6).

Die Unterschiede sind eher fein, die grafische Oberfläche, der Zugriff auf die PlugIns, etc..

Orchester-Sound: Ganz Ok-Preiswert ist das Edirol HQ-Orchestra. Für den Anfang ist man damit sehr zufrieden. Wenn man sich aber mal mit den Feinheiten der orchestralen Komposition auseinandersetzt, kommt man um die großen Sample-Libraries nicht rum.

mfg chmee

**EDIT** VST-Effekte und Instrumente (VSTi) gibt es auch für lau, und da gibt es einige Schätze.
zB 
http://www.vstcentral.com/
http://www.vst4free.com/
http://www.audiomastermind.com/


----------



## Lord Holy (12. September 2007)

Jo, vielen Dank.

Wo ist den der Untschied zwischen CuBase und Neundo? Nuendo soll der große Bruder von CuBase sein. Was kann Neondo, was Cubase nicht kann? Google spuckt da nur so Preisvergleiche und so aus.


----------



## chmee (12. September 2007)

Nuendo ist abgestimmt auf PostPro-Filmvertonung.
Timecode-Slave/Master / 5.1/7.1/ DolbyDigital/ 32bit-AudioEngine - solche Sachen eben.

Möchte aber nochmal unterstreichen, dass Cubase schon sehr mächtig ist, 
man kann also eher sagen, das Nuendo für den Musikmacher zuviel des
Guten bietet bzw. nicht das Passende ist.

http://www.steinberg.de/89_0.html
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuendo

**EDIT**
Nochmal zum Unterschied zwischen den Programmen:
Es sind Nutzer-Philosophien, die die Programme unterscheiden. Beispielsweise ist die Oberfläche von Cubase
der eines Studios angenähert, d.h. Effekt-PlugIns kommen entweder in ein Effektrack oder in ein Insert-Rack.
Bei Logic hat man Zugriff auf alle PlugIns über den Hauptmixer, anfangs problematisch, später sehr erfreulich,
dass man über den Mixer auf alles zugreifen kann.

mfg chmee


----------



## The_Maegges (14. September 2007)

Also bei orchestralen Soundtracks verwende ich Cubase (noch das alte SX2) und East West Quantum Leap Symphonic Orchstra (aus Kostengründen hab ich mir vorerst die Silver Edition gekauft).

Dabei läuft die EWQLSO in mehreren Instanzen (zwischen 8 und 10).


----------

